# My boots hang over the board.



## Dumax

Hello, so I have this problem and wanted to ask a fellow rider about it. I wonder if my boots goes too far off the board?


Firstly, it seems that my bindings barely fit the board, it's at the very edge.










Furthermore, my toeside/front of the boots hang over the board about one inch and back hangs out as well... Even though I have +18 degree on bindings


































Here's some photos of back view. You can see that the boot goes off the edge of board.









Back/heel of the boot









Front/toeside of the foot










What is more, boot reaches the floor only somewhere around 90 degrees, so it doesn't seem like a problem?...









I have a board with [25cm Waist Width], [Front Width and Tail Width 30cm].
Bindings are M/L size (41-47) and boots 44-45 size. At least, I don't think that the boots are too big for bindings, but the board could be too narrow to fit the boots?

Please help, I'm kind a desperate. Is it okay the way it is or should I make some setup changes or something? I think that M/L bindings are good enough for 25cm width board?...

P.S. _Sorry if it seems stupid to ask such a question, I'm kind a new to this sport. In advace, thanks._


----------



## Psi-Man

Nope, looks fine to me. Ideally, you want some overhang - looks even toe and heel - good to go.


----------



## Dumax

That was quick! Thanks! But even though, I heard that some people tell that sticking out is a bad thing, it can cause you to drag snow and crash. And which case is worse, more back hang out or front?


----------



## trapper

Turn your brain off and ride. It's fine.


----------



## ZacAttakk

I have the same amount of over hang. Trust us your fine. That is a good amount of over hang. Its good to have a little because your board will be more responsive. Just might get a little squrly at high speeds but you don't have to worry about toe drag.


----------



## speedjason

They all hang off the board.
Blame yourself having too big feet for your lightweight.
I am the opposite. I got small feet and even regular width board seem kinda wide on me.


----------



## cbrenthus

trapper said:


> Turn your brain off and ride. It's fine.


Ding ding ding!!! Anytime you have a new setup, you should be taking it easy on the first couple of runs, so just ride it and see. If your toes are dragging too much, you'll know and can adjust then


----------



## F1EA

Man that is perfect. Your toes/heel will not drag at all. You are also perfectly centered... so go for it.


----------



## Dumax

Thanks, guys! I'll be on the track this friday, I'll see how it goes


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX

This doesn't look like a problem. Both mine and my husband's toes also hang over about that much and we have absolutely no issues


----------



## Manicmouse

Just don't do any euro-carving   :hairy:


----------



## Parzival

I don't know how to fix this problem. My bindings are already scratched because they hang over like my boots do. What should I do?


----------



## Rip154

Hangovers are bad. You prolly scratched your bindings last night and don't even remember it.


----------



## Donutz

Parzival said:


> I don't know how to fix this problem. My bindings are already scratched because they hang over like my boots do. What should I do?


I suppose a RPO reference was inevitable. 

As mentioned to the OP, that's normal. Very few people have feet so small that they can fit entirely over the board. And those people will have poor control.

Think about how far over you'd have to lean to make any real contact. If you regularly put that much lean into your board, you probably have a sponsor.


----------



## Manicmouse

Parzival said:


> I don't know how to fix this problem. My bindings are already scratched because they hang over like my boots do. What should I do?


Looks fine to me.


----------



## Parzival

Thanks guys I appreciate the help


----------



## Tom James

You've got quite a bit of overhang - it will be fine for learning and for riding park, but when you want to learn to carve or if you're riding a lot in soft/slushy snow conditions you will need a wider board for sure. It's pretty common for people to ride with a lot of overhang (in my opinion way too much) and it is doable, but it will limit your riding when you reach a certain level.


----------



## Tom James

I would say a good rule of thumb is for your barefoot not to overhang the board at all at the inserts - although if you are carving aggressively you will need to go wider


----------



## timmytard

Donutz said:


> I suppose a RPO reference was inevitable.
> 
> As mentioned to the OP, that's normal. Very few people have feet so small that they can fit entirely over the board. And those people will have poor control.
> 
> Think about how far over you'd have to lean to make any real contact. If you regularly put that much lean into your board, you probably have a sponsor.



Or those people are just soooooooo damn good>, it's the equivalent to changing the color of your boot laces:dry: 
I think I'll go with blue today:wink:


How you have it set up now for the pics is the best way to figure out if it'll do or not.
While its on the floor, tilt it on edge until you get boot out. (boots touch the floor)

Then center it based off the angles they touch, something like this.
Nice & even \__/ If it's severely like this l__/ no good.
But sometimes you just can't center it no matter what you do.
I tend to slide my bindings closer to the toe side edge when that happens
so I can tilt it farther on my heelside edge rather than toeside edge before it touches:nerd:

there's a lot of little tweaks that when done, add up to a much nicer ride.
:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


TT


----------

